# Some board questions



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

So after a few times renting out a board and some skis, I found out I prefer snowboarding.
This will be my first real board, and i think I will be using it on some jumps, groomers, and maybe a little powder. I'm 5'8" and weigh 140 as of now, and I'm trying to gain a bit more weight, and according to some charts the size should be 148-152. I am not aware of what the rental size was, so could someone help me out with the board size? I also have a size 10.5-11 shoe, and I've read that you don't want to have your heel or toes off the edge.
I have been looking at the burton ripcord, and could not really find any boards under $280. Is it possible to get the board, bindings, and boots under $300? $350?


----------



## ghaziology (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey Cpapp, welcome to riding. Not sure if you've seen this calculator, but I found this Snowboard Sizing Guide, Size Calculator from a link on this forum.

I'm sure more experienced riders can chime in, but the calculator gives a decent size-estimate and takes things like ability, boot size, weight, and riding style into account. 

Regarding the price I would _think_ that (unless you went used) you would be hard pressed to find boots, bindings, and a board for under 350…. but I could be wrong.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks! Now I've got a few boards to choose from
Marrow clutch
On Sale Morrow Clutch Snowboard 152 up to 45% off
and the forum board are the ones that stick out to me.
On Sale Forum Manual Snowboard up to 40% off
The calculator says my size should be 152, so this boards are close to it.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Neither. Buy boots first.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

WiredSport has several boards under $200 Mens Snowboards and is a member here.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't get any boots yet, not too many places sell a variety of them so I can't really try many on. I go to perfect north (only place around Indiana that is not flat) so next time I go I'll try some of theirs on. Will it matter if I get the board first, then the boots and bindings? I've read some reviews and the morrow seems to be the best bet. Also looking at these 2 boards, Camp Seven Valdez CRC 2014 Snowboard 
http://www.the-house.com/9857rdmanw...filiates&utm_campaign=41227&netid=avant(would this be too difficult to turn and stuff for an beginner-intermediate rider?)


----------



## ghaziology (Nov 9, 2013)

I totally agree with ksup3erb's comment. Your boots and the comfort of your feet come first. 

You can buy the board first if you want, but make sure you buy your boots either before or at the same time as your bindings. You absolutely don't have to use the same brand for both, but it will make the boot and binding fit/compatibility a no-brainer in most cases.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, I'll get the boots and bindings at the same time. For the board I think I'm going to go with the morrow clutch, unless anyone has a batter board recommendation for around $200-230.


----------



## Poop (Dec 9, 2013)

I would get the forum manual. Its a great park board.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, it should be able to accommodate a size 11 boot right? Since the width is regular.


----------



## Poop (Dec 9, 2013)

yep it should be able to


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the help! How far off the board should my boots be allowed to hang? I've read that you want to keep it to a minimum, but what do I do if the board is too narrow, return it?


----------



## Poop (Dec 9, 2013)

you want it so the toe and the heel hang equally


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, I tried out some boots today. The burton invaders were pretty comfortable, and probably the most expensive I can afford. From what I could tell, the union dlx bindings seemed to be a decent fit. Are both of these accessories good?
I've read union is one of the best for bindings, and I just went off comfort for the boots.
Thanks!


----------



## Poop (Dec 9, 2013)

yah union makes some of the best bindings in my opinion and if the boots are comfortable than it should be fine.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok I was able to find some rome 390 boss's for $160 (2013 version) and I am planning on getting these. I really like the canting idea, and want to get a pair that has this feature. Does anyone know where I can get cheaper boss's? I don't mind buying used, but can't order off the forum but can off of eBay. It just dumped about a foot of snow outside so I would prefer to buy cheaper, used so I can get outside and on the slopes quicker.
Thanks!


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

I had weird fitment issues with the 390 boss. Didn't match my boot well. 

If you can try them in store I would do so.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

ksup3erb said:


> I had weird fitment issues with the 390 boss. Didn't match my boot well.
> 
> If you can try them in store I would do so.


Ok, I may be going out tomorrow, so I'll check if they have them. From what I've seen, rome is the only company with the adjustable cant, is that true? And if it is, I may be able to go without it if I were able to get the bindings for $100 or less.
Also, what boot did you have? For the most part I've read awesome reviews about the boss.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

are you using it strictly in park and small hills Rome Mob Bosses might work too.

I didn't particularly like the 390 Boss but other people do. The 390s are stiffer for a park binding. Felt stiffer than Malavitas and K2 Uprises for sure.

If budget is a real issue you can always find last years K2 bindings for cheap around $120 or so.

For cheap but good boards look at Flow Era and Flow Verve (Softer) which you can find for a little more than $200.

Then find a boot that fits and sell your booty on the street to make it happen if you need to.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

I plan on trying out som park a bit more and yes, smaller hills. I'm in Indiana so it's pretty flat but for spring break we go to Colorado. Do you know if these will be fine there?
I can get the formulas for $134
http://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboard-bindings/k2-formula-2013.aspx
The mob bosses for $124 (or $100 shipped new off eBay)
http://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboard-bindings/rome-mob-boss-2013.aspx
And the 390 boss's for $160
http://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboard-bindings/rome-390-boss-2013.aspx
Leaning toward the mob bosses because they're the cheapest and have the canting system. I also have to buy boots, and would prefer to keep the boots + bindings budget under $220 if possible.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Go for it.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, thanks for the help!


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok final question (I hope) my budget for the board itself may be able to go up to $300. Shipped. Any better boards I can get? I was looking at the 2013 ride machete. Thoughts? 
I will also only be doing little park compared to just riding down some of the slopes.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Rossi taipan


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Cpapp said:


> Ok, I may be going out tomorrow, so I'll check if they have them. From what I've seen, rome is the only company with the adjustable cant, is that true? And if it is, I may be able to go without it if I were able to get the bindings for $100 or less.
> Also, what boot did you have? For the most part I've read awesome reviews about the boss.


I have k2 maysis and Nike kaijus. Both too wide for the 390 boss.

Its a good binding, but fit wise Salomon, flux, Burton bindings all fit better.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cpapp said:


> Ok final question (I hope) my budget for the board itself may be able to go up to $300. Shipped. Any better boards I can get? I was looking at the 2013 ride machete. Thoughts?
> I will also only be doing little park compared to just riding down some of the slopes.


At 300 you have a lot more choices. Way too many choices. Go through reviews and this forum and come back with some that catch your eye.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok after going through a pretty large sum of boards, these are the ones that I'm looking into.
Salomon drift rocker
Salomon Drift Rocker Snowboard - Demo 2014 | evo
K2 raygun- I may be able to go for the 2014 edition; not really sure
http://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboards/k2-raygun-snowboard-2013.aspx
Arbor formula
Arbor Formula Snowboard 2014 | evo
And the ride machete. Is it ok to order from sports authority? It's much cheaper than other sites such as Evo and the house.
RIDE Men's Machete Snowboard - Wide - 2012 / 2013 - SportsAuthority.com
Also just got to the slopes. (Had another snow day even though the roads aren't that bad) Hopefully my last time on a rental!
And depending on which board I will get will now depend on which binding. The mob boss' are a gloss black with yellow, and I don't think that would look good with the machete.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Get the raygun.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

How does it compare to the machete? I've read that sintered bases are overall better than extruded, so will the raygun still be as fast and durable as the sintered base the machete has?


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Never ridden the machete so I don't know. But in terms of the base you will be fine.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, thanks for the help! But what about this thread? http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/57617-all-mountain-board-intermediate-advanced.html . It seems that the k2 could get boring.And I found a new shop that's 20 minutes away so I can actually buy some boots/bindings this time.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Again, I have never ridden the machete. So use your own judgment.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh yeah sorry, not sure how I already forgot that. Thanks for the input though!


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

No prob. I own the raygun in 156. Now if you had a bigger budget we would be talking about different boards. But sintered vs. Extruded, in my opinion, isn't a significant discussion. Pros and cons to either but it isn't going to make a huge difference at your level.


----------



## Elit3PwnZ0r (Jan 9, 2014)

Hey, Not sure where you are but me, my wife, and our friend all used our AAA cards at a Burton Outlet in MA. If you have one by you check it out. Basically its all last years gear, starting at 30% off, and if you get a board, boots, and bindings you get an extra 20% off. Its a great way to jump into the sport at a discount since beginners like us don't need top of the line tech. Also, you could check out your local shops for closeouts, I just recommended the Burton Outlet because they have a wide range of boards and sizes where a regular shop might not have a great selection of close-out gear. 

But I agree with others that getting good boots should come first. If they're not a comfortable good fit you'll have a bad time boarding!

Also just as an example my wife got the whole set up (all mid-range Burton stuff) for less than the original cost of the board alone. It was all under $400


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

There's not one close to me, thanks for the suggestion though.

Found a ride machete 2014 for $330 used, was going to get it, check my wallet and I'm missing $75  so I can still get the board but now am going to have to cheap out on something else or shovel some driveways for some money. Which should I cheap out on if I have to?


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

The board.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

ksup3erb said:


> The board.


I agree. You should easily be able to find last years model of something for close to $200 or less. I've bought 3 boards this year all under $200 for last years models. A DC PBJ, a K2 Raygun and a Gnu Carbon Credit.

Just spend some time googling for a few models you want and you'll find something cheap.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

ksup3erb said:


> The board.


I also bought a super cheap used board from somebody on here too ^^.


----------



## Cpapp (Jan 5, 2014)

Bought everything today! 
Got a burton clash 155 because it was on sale for $250.. May grow out of it skill level but I want to hit some park too.
Boots wise I got vans mantra boots. So comfortable, but a bit more than I wanted to spend.
I got burton custom bindings because they were $125.
Going out to the slopes in two weeks and can't wait to use it!


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Lol okay. Enjoy.


----------

